# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Breedlove Sale/Changes

## CSIMelissa

Don't know if anyone is interested in purchasing a Breedlove mandolin but they are having a good sale right now because they are discontinuing some from their line because of a logo change and some new models coming out.  I just learned that tonight and I thought I'd pass that along!  Since I've looked at them off and on the prices look really good right now.

----------


## pheffernan

Link?

----------


## CSIMelissa

> Link?


Sorry, I just assumed interested folks would just go the Breedlove official web site.  Anyway:

http://breedlovemusic.com/mandolins

----------


## pheffernan

I don't see sale prices there different from the norm at site sponsors.

----------


## CSIMelissa

> I don't see sale prices there different from the norm at site sponsors.


They are marked underneath each instrument BUT someone has incorrectly spelled it as"sell" instead of the proper word "sale".  I know from looking at the site a week or two ago that they have been significantly marked down.

I'm curious now about their new product line being released soon!

----------


## pheffernan

I'll be curious if that mark down is extended to retailers and customers, but those prices are no different than those posted as The Mandolin Store for some time: http://www.themandolinstore.com/scri...t.asp?brand=14.

----------


## laura809

This looks like a great deal:
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/msd/4275276604.html

----------


## PJ Doland

To be honest, I don't really care for the new snakehead headstock _or_ the typeface they're using for the new logo.

----------


## Mike Arakelian

It looks like Breedlove is now calling the American series the Premier series and have added an A-Style to the higher priced Legacy series.  The pricing on their website is, in fact, the pricing available at any of their dealers.  The old pricing was MSRP with the understanding that lower prices were available at the retail level.  It will be interesting to see if the lower prices listed on their website  filter down to their dealers or not.  If so, that would be a good deal...only time will tell.  I think the shape on the old head stock was more distinctive, and I really don't like their new script logo.  This was introduced when the Crossover came out.  I think the old logo was much classier and the old head stock more interesting.  BTW,  Sam Ashe is offering an OF VTG on EBay right now for $799.  'Getting rid of "old stock"?  Let's hope they don't change their build quality, tone and playability.

----------


## John Hill

> To be honest, I don't really care for the new snakehead headstock _or_ the typeface they're using for the new logo.


I think it's a vast improvement over those horrific pointy headstocks now.

----------


## multidon

The headstock and inlay changes arent such a big deal to me and I like the new amberburst way better than the old dark burst but I mourn the demise of the natural blonde option. Also has anyone else noticed the maple is now plain on the a styles and only minimally figured on the k and f? I am glad I bought my American FO when I did. Mine is a beautiful natural blond with outrageous flame!

----------

almeriastrings

----------


## fxstsb

Today unfortunately they refused to make a mandolin with just the "B"

----------


## fxstsb

The company has made many changes to it's website and I would reccomend discussing any purchase in details with them until they get all the errors in the website fixed. I believe the new Breedlove is as good or better than the old. 12 weeks to build one is a long time. Forget about the old style logo.

----------


## almeriastrings

I agree with Don, though personally, I think the matt "amberburst" looks pretty anaemic and I much prefer the stylish older logo. I felt they were making some really nice, distinctive instruments with very high grade materials and excellent finishes. Seems the "more affordable" changes have resulted in quite an obvious downgrade.

----------


## Tom Coletti

Well, like it or not, inflation is still on the rise every year, so in order to maintain their constant, somewhat low price, they need to find ways to save on input costs. Several years ago, something like my '07 American FF was probably easier to produce on the same nominal budget, since 2014 dollars are already worth a fair amount less than 2007 dollars.



I also feel like this may have been more flame than was usual for these models even back then, but then again I haven't seen many other '07s to compare.

--Tom

----------


## Mike Arakelian

[QUOTE=fxstsb;1243289]Today unfortunately they refused to make a mandolin with just the "B"[/QUOTE

I really hate to see the old logo go as I thought it was pretty classy.  The new one just doesn't do anything for me at all.  It was suggested in another thread on Breedloves that the web site states the "sell" price in an effort to do away with the false discount that the MSRP implies.  I hope this is the case and that Breedlove is not cutting some corners in the build process in order to offer a new lower price.  I also suspect that changing the line name from American to Premier opens the door for these instruments to be made in China rather than Oregon...time will tell.

----------


## vegas

How are they going to name the line to be made in China in order to distinguish them from the instruments manufactured in the USA?

----------


## allenhopkins

> How are they going to name the line to be made in China in order to distinguish them from the instruments manufactured in the USA?


Believe they're labeling them "Crossover."  *Long, argumentative, finally closed thread* on the subject.

----------


## CSIMelissa

The only Chinese made ones will be the "crossover" series they have assured me.  I'm definitely planning on getting a Breedlove later in the year when I upgrade. Been very impressed

----------


## Mike Arakelian

> The only Chinese made ones will be the "crossover" series they have assured me.  I'm definitely planning on getting a Breedlove later in the year when I upgrade. Been very impressed


That's good to hear!

----------


## vegas

> Believe they're labeling them "Crossover."  *Long, argumentative, finally closed thread* on the subject.


Thank you. I could not make myself read all the patriotic chest thumping to (hopefully) get any useful information from it.

----------

